# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 57



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

A new home with masses of 

H xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

Kitty - i'm fine hun   how are you? has it sunk in yet, it hasn't for me, do you know when your scan is 

Erika - hey hunni how are you?    

Holly - good to hear from you   how have you been ?

Jilly - nah it hasn't sunk in yet, i guess it will at 1st scan, thanks for asking hun  

Pri - where are you? hope your ok, how did scan go  

Sair -   u ok?

Lotusflower - hope you ok  

Misky - glad to hear the move went well, hope to speak to you soon

a big hello to everyone i have missed


Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

So sorry not been around for a few days but I wasnt feeling too good at all - just being sick all the time and not able to hold anything down...  Was so weak.. Anyway feeling a little better today and I had my scan yesterday - There was one very healthy little heart beat flickering away... It was amazing... Altho Dh was like 'What happened to the other one' - think he was really up for twins..  Told him not to be greedy and be glad that we are blessed with one - Think he is   now  
Apparently the twinges and pains are my ovaries which are still quite swollen..

Kitty - That is the best news - CONGRATS honey !!!!  I cant believe it, you, me and tracey - Ist IVF !!!!  And all together as well - its amazing 

Hope everyone else is OK !!

Pri...xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone i was just wondering if you could help me ?? If my IUi hasnt worked this time which i dont think it has i was thinking about doing IVF as we pay private anyway and were told that 3 IUI's and then IVF but when dh's sperm was washed it was very low 0.55 . How long is the waiting list for private and what does it involve? If its a long list then might be able to fit 1 more IUI in before. What is involed i know nothing about it.  Any info please??

Thanks Sally x x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kitty - Thanks sweetheart        I've missed you all too. Don't worry about your pains it's just the bubba(s) snuggling in nicely making it comfortable for the next 7/8 months   
Tracey - Oh  it's real hun you'd better believe it  I'm fine thanks, a mixture of excited & nervous!
Sally - Hi   hope you're ok & you don't know this IUI has failed so I'll send you lots of       & hope you get the result that you're not expecting. I thought that if tx was private there is no waiting list. We had to go to a group session before starting tx, they explained everything about the IVF procedure & possible outcomes. Then we had bloods done, letter from GP saying we were suitable & once that was done it was just a case of waiting for  to arrive & then tx could begin. An IVF cycle at my hospital is £3000 all inclusive, other hospitals charge per scan, drugs etx separately. If you want to pm me your address I've got a little booklet that was given to me before I started my 1st IVF & I will happily send it to you if you'd like. I'm sure all of the other girls will be telling you lots of info too  but please ask anything you want to & we will all try to help.

Right girls, just a quick update on me  
I'm ok, 2ww has flown by which is a blessing  
Hospital told me to test 14 days from et which   me as I thought it was shorter with blasts. If I'd had an ordinary transfer I would have been testing tomorrow but as I went to blasts testing day is Monday 6th      

I have all sorts of weird feelings/pains etc but I'm trying not to read too much into it all as alot of pg symptoms are the same as the pessary s/e. Did have AF pains but they have disappeared   

Not in work tomorrow, I booked it off ages ago because I thought it would be my testing day so I'm going     shopping instead, no point wasting it. So I'll next be in touch on D-day or is that T-day   

Love to all.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Sally

For private IVF there shouldnt really be a waiting list - When our 3rd IUI failed - I had to wait for two bleeds before we went on to IVF...  hope this helps.. Not sure if its different at different clinics...
Altho unfortunatley money talks  

Pri..xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls (women!)

Erika - hey, welcome back!  Good to hear from you...not long now, all fingers and toes crossed!  Thanks for the lovely words-means a lot.

Jilly - hi and thanks for asking about me...yes, not long now-3 weeks or so provided AF behaves and appears on target!

Holly - hello!!!

Tracey - I'm fine thanks but how are you?  When is your scan again?

Kitty - I know I said congrats on the other thread but congrats again to you....can't believe all these BFP's!  It gives us hope.

Pri - aah, you're really having a bad time with the sickness so hopefully it won't last much longer.

Misky - how are things on the other side?  The weather must be lovely now going into summer.  Have you got any plans with regards to TX?

Can't look at the old thread now to see everyone else's news but a big hello to everyone.  

PS:  Hasn't it suddenly got freezing??  This morning my car said it was 0...brrrrr, beam me up.  I HATE the cold.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

smcc - 
ERIKA - 
Lotusflower - ​






Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins April 05, Charlotte and Max now arrived   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher, 12th Jan, 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006   
KimE - Natural BFP, Madeleine Hope born 04.03.06 

Welshy - baby boy 21/01/06 weighing 5lb 2oz's 
Fergie - Baby Boy 31st MArch and weighed in at 7 lbs 10 oz 

Jane12 - Amber 6lbs 8 ounces and Sydney at 7lbs 6 ounces  

Billie - Abigail Grace born 12th April weighing in at 8lb 2 oz. 

Ajax - Tasmin Jane and Ruben James 23rd May 5lb 2 oz and 5lb 1oz  

VIL & Moosey- Albert (Bertie) on 30 July at 9lbs 1oz 

CathyA - Luke + Grace,13 weeks early on 4/05/06 Both are 2lb 6oz  
Baby Luke is now up with the Angels  ​Abby Carter - William Joe born 03/09/06 weighing 7lb 12oz 

Moomin05 - BFP Feb Megan Chloe born 21st September 5.5lbs 

Doods28 - BFP Feb Lola born 23rd October 2006 

MandaW - BPF Dec 05 Benjamin Michael born 20th August 2006 

Shazia - BFP Feb Lainey Erica May born 29th October 2006 

Sarahjj - BFP March Charlotte Born 7th November 2006 7lb 10oz 

Bobble - BFP March Eden Joyborn 3rd November 6lb 1 1/2 oz 

Catwoman - BFP June with TWINS!  
Sair - BFP September '06 It's Twins!  
Kellydallard - BFP September '06 It's Twins!  
Pri769 - BFP October '06 Stay put Little one(s) 
Tcardy - BFP October '06 Stay put little one 
Kitty H - BFP October '06 Stay put little one 
********** - BFP November '06 Stay put little one(s) ​







Eire - stimming 
Holly C - stimming 
​







Jess P - going again soon
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Rachel B - going again soon
Star - ttc naturally whilst waiting to go for IVF
Andie78 - Waiting to start
Candy - App Oct 2006
Misky - IVF Feb/March 2007
lilly2k3 - IVF Feb 2007
Andie78 - IVF Jan/Feb 2007
Jillypops - Starting ICSI in January 2007
Jodsterrun - IVF January 2007
Sallyanne1 - starting IVF (es) soon
Linzi32 - FET January 2007
melandcrispy - starting IVF soon
Jed - Going again soon​








Struthie 
Linds 
Petal B 
Molly W ​


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls  

its friday    

Pri - great to hear about your scan, i bet thats a moment you will never forget  

Lily - thanks for the list hun 

Lotusflower - i'm fine thanks  , my scan is the 23rd Nov   can't wait

Erika - how are you? will be thinking of you Monday    

Kitty -   hope your ok 

Misky - hope your well   

a big   to everyone i have missed


Tracey
x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone!
I know I haven't been on for a while, but OMG sooooo much has happened!!!!

Congratulations Kelly, Tracey and Kitty. I'm absolutely thrilled with your good news. Here's wishing you all a healthy & happy pregnancy!!!

I just wanted to say hi to Holly,Struthie, Lily, Murtle, Jilly, Jodi, Sarah & Jess and anyone else I've forgotten. I hope all is going well in your lives.

I've started d/r AGAIN today so we'll see how far I get this time. I'm actually so laid back this cycle that I'm nearly horizontal!!! If it happens, then great and if it doesn't (which is more than likely) then so be it, such is life!. I think I'm very detached from the whole thing this time. I've a real "take it or leave it" attitude ...

Anyway have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Sally,
I'm sorry I can't help you. I'm not having IVF in UK. Wishing you all the best .
Eire


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Eeee by gum it's getting cold!!!

Eire - great to hear from you and great to hear that you've started d/r. Being laid back is a birlliant position to be in so long may it continue and result in a big fat positive!  

Lilly - thanks for the list, hun! How are you doing?

Jilly - what an exciting start to the new year! It must be a weight off your mind that you have a supportive manager too.

Tracey - no it hasn't sunk in properly yet, I'm just taking one day at a time. My scan is 14th Nov but I've got a midwife appointment arranged for next Thursday as apparently I'm high risk. Now that's got me worrying even more! How are you feeling? I don't really feel any different and had to do another test this morning just to check it was still a BFP!  

Lotusflower - hello petal! Hope you're OK.

Erica - how are you, hun?      

Pri - hope you're not feeling too yucky.

Sallyanne - i had a 6 week wait for a consultation and then could start at my next AF after that. However, you may want to give your body a bit of a break (say a couple of months) before embarking on IVF... Good luck!

Hi to Jodi, Holly, Candy, Struthie, Andie, Misky, Doods, Sair, Kelly, Murtle et al!

Kitty x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Erica & DF   
          
Obviously extra special  to Erica as she did most of the work 

OMG    I'm sure you can appreciate how bloody fantastic it feels to be able to type that!! I've waited 2 years to do it on this site. Suddenly Clomid, IUI, IVF & ICSI has all been worth it. Giving up wasn't an option for me & now the old bird  has been rewarded for her efforts (eh Jilly!!)

I actually did test before this morning, saving the hospital one for this morning to comfirm the outcome. I now have 4 tests all showing lines & not just the line to say you've done the test correctly  Ask Jilly as I texted her a photo from my phone when I found out 

I have phoned the hospital & have a scan on the 27th November when I will be 7 weeks  I can't believe it & it still doesn't feel real. I do feel sick & have backache & do you know what  it feels fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!

Big massive  to you all for your love & support throughout the whole of my journey. I actually told my acupuncturist 2 weeks ago that I actually feel "lucky" to have done what I have. Don't get me wrong no-one would choose to suffer with infertility but I have gained so many pluses. I have learnt an incredible amount about a subject that I was totally ignorant about & that effects more people than I ever imagined. I have met some incredible people who have all had very different journeys/experiences but most of all I've made some very, very good & special friends    

Lots of love to you all.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Have already said this on Friends thread but such fantastic news is worth celebrating loads of times!!!

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

               

I am absolutely over the moon for you Erica.  I'm so glad I'm online this afternoon to hear your news hot off the press too...I'm usually at work but have been on a course today so was home early!

Sending so much love to you and DF, well done matey...you soooooooo deserve this!  Enjoy every second...

Much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Congratulation Eirca on your fantastic news   wishing you and DF a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!!

I cannot believe the amount of   lately. It just goes to show that good things happen to those who wait!!!

A quick hi to everyone else on this chilly Monday afternoon!


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh Erica I am soooo pleased for you...well done!!!!  You finally got there in the end, how fantastic!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Erika -            

i am so pleased for you  


Tracey


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Erica! Brilliant news! I've been thinking about you a lot today hoping I'd find this news tonight! I'm sooo please for you and DF. It makes your journey so worthwhile.
Lotsa love,
Kitty xxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Erica - CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE - well done !!!!!

          
          

Pri...xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]HUGE CONGRATS ERICA-WELL DONE[/fly]

          
          ​I am over the blummin moon for you hunny,just knew it !!!

Loads of love and sticky vibes
kelly​


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, so much good news since I last posted.

First, so sorry I haven't been around, just very busy.  

Smcc, I am so sorry about your loss.          

As for everyone else.......

Sair, massive congratulations             

Tracey, the same to you sweetie.              

Kelly, double the congratulations coming your way                   

Pri, I don't even think I've congratulated you officially.           

Kitty, congratulations to you.  What great news!                 

And of course, Erica                  You might be calling yourself an old duck, but by goodness you've still got it.  Congratulations!

Well, isn't it great to see all of this good news.  I can't quite believe how much there has been, so keep it rolling.  I hope all of you have happy and healthy pregnancies.

Hi Holly, I hope your visit to the consultant gets you to exactly where you want to be going.  I hope you're keeping up your healthy lifestyle and acupuncutre, herbs etc.... I am, and I think it's helping.

To everyone else, there is so much to say.  I have just been very, very busy recently, and been to Queensland twice in 3 weeks.  Then just a lot of other commitments that I could do without.  Otherwise, fine.  I'm a lot healthier, and my ongoing blood deficiency (Chinese medicine) seems to have resolved, so I feel a bit better.  No major dramas otherwise.

Looking forward to the cricket season, and the ASHES.  DH and I were just booking our tickets for the Perth test match, and then again for the one day against New Zealand.  Sorry guys, as much as I love all of you, I'm very Australian when it comes to cricket!

It's very hot here at the moment, and summer is upon us.  Already!

Hello there to KJ, Candy, Molly, Jilly, lotusflower, eire, Lily, and of course everyone.

Lots  of love
Jodi


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all well. We have just got broadband - so exciting! Haven't really had time to catch up properly but I thought I'd get a message typed before Lola wakes up from her sleep.

She has been a little doll -  she is so gorgeous and very well behaved. She sleeps very well at night and feeds all day so no complaints from Mummy and Daddy. She has almost regained her birth weight now.

Just wanted to say Huge Congratulations to Tracey, Kitty and Erica on your BFPs     it's great to see the run of BFPs continuing. Good luck to everyone cycling.    

Will hopefully catch up properly soon.

D x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Not sure what stage everyone is at. Have not managed on for about 10 days as my dad broke his neck and I had lots of worry & running around generally. Good  news is that he is now at home so will try and catch up.

Doods - Lola looks lovely. Hope you are having a good time on maternity leave. By the way I like the middle name!

To Sair, Tracey, Kelly, Pri , Kitty & Erica   and good luck for the rest of the pregnancies. It's good to see so many happy results.

Jodi - wish we had some of your weather here it has been freezing lately!!

Jillypops - glad to here you will be starting in the new year. At least you could enjoy a few drinks over the christmas/new year period.

Eire - hope downregging goes ok.

lilly2K3 - I am now stimming so you can change me on the list. Thanks

To everyone else I have missed hope you are all well.

bye
Linzi
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh thank you all for your lovely messages  
I still cannot believe it  & keep looking at my tests just to make sure I'm not dreaming. The only thing that is convincing me at the moment is that my like clockwork AF hasn't shown up!!
Tracey & Kitty - Will look forward to seeing you both on the BFP thread soon    can you remind me of your scan dates I've lost track.
Sair - Promise to sort my ticker out, in a couple of months time just like you did  
Jilly -  how's your bread order today   
Jodi - Great to hear that you're ok  just very busy. Sounds like the Chinese herbs are doing the trick & sorting your blood deficiency  Must give you a good    for mentioning summer mind you!!
Doods - Good to hear everything is well with you & Lola is gorgeous  
Linzi - Sorry to hear about your dad  hope he makes a speedy recovery. Wishing you lots of luck with stimming     
Pri - Hope you're well, have I missed the news on your scan?  
Lotus - Has tx begun yet? I know you are starting soon & wish you lots of  
Eire - Lots of luck for d/r      & it's a good thing to be laid back. I was more relaxed & calmer than ever this cycle & look what happened to me!!
Lilly - Hope you're ok & just too busy to post   When's your appt, I know it's Nov but am unsure of the date.

Erica.xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS ERIKA  ​
That is fab news hun! Well done 

linzi32 - I will change the list as soon as I have posted here. Good luck with your stimming 

Doods28 - Fab pics, Lola looks like a darling!

Kellydallard - Good to see you here, hope you are well 

Girls, sorry for being a bit crap recently, things are mad in my world at the moment! Will try harder......hope you are all well!


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

It's been tres quiet on here...apart from the run on BFP's!  Long may it last!

Erika - you must feel like you're dreaming?  Yes, I start in about 2 weeks so having the odd dream about it and then I wake up and think "god, is this really happening to me."  Am still crapping myself about EC and am leaning towards a GA but clinic doesn't recommend this so not sure what to do at this stage....HOW did you do it 3 times?

Jodi - enjoy the cricket...I also love cricket (and rugby) but I support SA so not too into the Ashes.

Hi to all..Pri, Kitty, Jillypops, Lilly (great list!), Tracey, Misky and ALL the others-brain like a sieve, sorry!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Still smiling about Erikas news.

Murtle are you ok, am a bit worried honey xxx

Come on, who hasn't voted for 2007 meet up ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am still smiling from all the BFP's.  I hope you're all well.

Just a quick update from me.  Visit to the consultant today, who told us that he was thinking a lot more positively considering implantation occurred last time.  He thinks we should try again, and so do we.  As DH will be away next month, will probably start IVF again in January.

Sorry it's so quick, love to all
Jodi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi all  
Lilly - Guess this is you then  don't get wearing yourself out poppet.
Lotus - Yep, I'm still dreaming  still can't believe it. My hospital gave me a GA for ec each time, I wasn't given a choice  How did I manage to do it 3 times? You know what, I just couldn't & wouldn't give up, stubborn my DF describes me as. With each failure I became more determined to get to my goal & tried to focus on the  things like what the hospital had learned about me from that cycle & what we could do/try that was different next time etc. Wishing you lots of good luck when you begin IVF, you'll be fine. It's not half as bad as you imagine & you've got all of us to help you along.
Candy -  me too!! When do you start tx again? I think you said early next year but I'm not sure. 
Jodi - Ahhh that's great news    it all sounds good &  for January.
Jilly -   

Lots of  to all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi All 

Erika  - I know how you feel about not believing when you get a BFP. When I had a BFP with my DD I was testing every day for at least a week. Just to be sure!!  

Lilly2K3  -how you are well and thinking of you. Hope your world gets a little easier.  

lotusflower- I understand the "god, is this really happening". During D/r I felt as if we had not started as I only got one injection that lasts 28 days and no real syptoms. It has not really felt real until today when I started stimming and after 6 IUI's even that feels like normal now. Never thought I could get so laid back about giving myself injection!!  I don't think it will feel real until we(hopefully!!!) get to egg collection.  Good luck for the start of your treatment  

Jodi  - glad you got some good news from your consultant. At least this way if you start in January you get to enjoy a few    over christmas & new year.   for January.

To everyone not mentioned     . still trying to catch up!

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just wanted to wish you all a lovely weekend.
"See" you all next week.

Erica.xx     

Linzi - Hope stimming is going well       not long until your scan now.


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

My goodness it is quiet on here at the moment!

Erika - Hope you have a good weekend and that youa re takiing things easy. When are you due your first scan?

Kelly - could you help me with a technical question? How do you get the text to move?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys hope you are all well 

Weekends are always dead at the moment, Erika, my mind changes from one day to the next with regards to TX, was going to be early part, but I think I might wait now, who know, I don't lol... think I will stick to the other threads for now, but will pop in for good news and BFP's soon.

Murtle


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Linz

Whe you thype your reply there are all your text options above all the smilies,theres the usual like bold and underline then further along the line there is the letter "F" and it moves from side to side,just highlight the text you want to move then click on that "F"  

Hope this helps hun

Hope everyone is ok??

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

[fly][size=10pt]Thanks Kelly[/fly][/size]

Hope you are well.

Can anyone answer a question for me. I am sniffing Burselin 4 times a day and I am not sure I am doing it right - this is the first day. Did anyone else do the sniffing and if so how did you know if it was working?

bye for now
Linzi
x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks,
Just popped in to say 'hi' and hope everyone is OK!

Linzi - I'm afraid I can't help as I was a stick lady rather than a sniffer. Good luck tho, hun!   

Kitty x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to let you know my news - 

Our wonderful baby girl, Charlotte, was born on Tuesday 7th November weighing 7lb 10oz. We are so proud of her!

All the best to everyone.

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sarahjj

Congratulations on the birth of Charlotte

Sending loads of love to you​
            ​


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  Huge congratulations on the birth of your Daughter sarahjj  *​
 *Welcome to the world baby Charlotte *   ​
KittyH - How are you?

linzi32 - I was a sniffer on Burselin for my IUI's. I only took it twice a day, twelve hours apart but I guess the dose for IVF is higher as we have more eggs around to keep in check?? Anyway.....I think the only Way to know for sure that it is working is from the blood tests and scans. where abouts are you with tx now? Hope you are well 

Candy - Hi, good to see you posting here, you are right, weekends are v. quiet in here at the moment 
I hope you get your mind straight as to when to go for tx again soon. I know what it is like to be stuck in the "i am going for it then...........well maybe not, maybe the cycle later or even the one sooner" frame of mind.
Good luck deciding anyway 

ERIKA - How are you doing? Has it sunk in yet? 

Moomin05 - Great pic hun, v. cute! 

Has anyone done anything interesting over the weekend?

I had my brother, his wife and our god daughter up for the weekend, we had great fun....even if it was hard to say good bye to the baby.

I have my review app from our last IUI cycle tomorrow afternoon so I am off in the tub to think about conjuring up my "questions for the con" list!

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday Girls


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all 

Kitty - I was also a stick lady but unfortunately the wait to start stimming at my hospital means that I am past the 28 days the jab lasts for and now have to sniff.  

Sarahjj -    you must been on  . 

Lilly2K3 - I go back on Friday for  a scan when they think I might be ready for the HCG jab. I will not have any bloods taken till then so will have no idea if the sniffing is working.  Hoping it is!!!   Good luck for your appointment tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is doing well
Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello all!

Soz I've been awol for the past little while.  I've been reading but not had much to add so haven't posted.

Linzi - sorry I can't help you on the sniffing question either hunny.  Have you tried using the search function on FF to see if that helps?    

Lilly - really hope your appointment went well hunny.  Did you get your answers and some plans for going forward    

Jodi - great to see you    and to hear your plans      oh and BTW - am sure the cricket game in Perth will be worth going to... you'll win...........  again............ 

Sarahjj - wonderful news!!!  Well done hunny  and welcome to the world Charlotte 

Lotus - not long now lovely!  Hope you're feeling less anxious about EC.  Honestly, it wasn't anywhere near as bad as I imagined.  I don't remember any of it.... but apparently after each egg was found I did the  sign to the cons and cheered    

Doods - am sure you're way too busy to be reading but HELLO  to Lola!!

Hi Eire - how are you getting on sweetheart?

Big soz to all not mentioned    Suddenly it's all a bit real.  Just had a call from the clinic after my day 21 blood test this morning and we've got the green light and have to do my first buserelin now.

Here we go...............

Love
H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Time has flown by Holly, sending you lots of positive vibes C x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

to Sarah JJ - wonderful news!!

Holly - great news you can start! Best of luck, hun!   

Tracey - how are you, hun?

ERica - you OK? still on  cloud nine?

Lotusflower - you've got lots of support, hunny, you've just got to go for it now!

Well we went for our scan today and saw one beautiful heartbeat. It was pretty emotional and I wanted to hug all the staff - they've been fantastic. I'm feeling sick right round the clock (hence not being able to stay on the computer for bery long) but I suppose I longed for those symptoms so can't complain! Long may the run of BFPs continue!

Sorry no more personals but lots of love to you all,
Kitty x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Sarah jj -      Congratulations on the safe arrival of Charlotte.

Kitty - fab news about your scan, I'm so pleased for you.  Hope your sickness wears off soon.

Holly -   So glad that everything is ok and you have been given the go ahead for tx.  Hoping and praying that this will be your turn hun.  Sending you all the        in the world.  Remember those four little words...

Lilly - hope your appt went well yesterday and you got answers to your questions.  What is the next step for you?

Linzi - hope you are getting on ok with the sniffing.

Erica - how are you doing matey? When have you got your first scan?

Much love to Candy, Moomin, Jodi, Lotusflower and everyone I haven't mentioned.

Sarah xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi All

Just finished watching the Robert Winston programme on the telly. Was so sad for the couple with the translocation problem I  had a wee   for them it was so sad. A little too close for comfort when they were doing the e/c. It makes it seem a little too real. Hopefully that will be me next week and I know I will be a nervous wreck if they shout out - this ones an egg or no egg  - as they did in the programme.

Lilly - hope the appointment went well.

Lotus - When is your egg collection?   for E/C.

Holly -    for starting treatment.

Kitty - what a lovely thing to see the heartbeat. Hope you are feeling better.  

Sarah - how are you?

Thinking of everyone even those I have not mentioned personally. 

Bye
Linzi


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello lovelies!

Thanks for your wishes!!  It's soooo less scary when you guys are sharing the journey.  I cannot wait for that Robert Winston program comes to NZ.  It might give those in my life who have no idea more of an understanding  

Linzi - I swear it's not as bad as you might think - and if it's any consolation when they do the shouting out - you're not really with it enough to comprehend.  Big   and a whole lot of     and bring it on for next week!!!

Kitty - what sensational news!!  Well done and how absolutely amazing that experience must have been.  Hope you're not feeling too icky and you can relax a little knowing you have a healthy precious bubs growing beautifully     

Sair - thanks gorgeous!  Those 4 little words are my mantra and I'm feeling pretty upbeat at the moment.  All you ladies with little bumps and babes are all the inspriation I need to keep me focused   Hope you're doing ok and not working too hard... roll on the holidays!!

Aaah thanks Candy  

Jilly - getting ready to join us hun?  Not long now!!

Smoochies!
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Holly - so glad you've got the go-ahead sweetie. Really hoping this change in protocol does the trick darlin' -             Faith & Hope, Faith and Hope.....  

Loads of love,
Molly 

 to Candy, Jilly, Murtle, Lily, Sair and all the other ladies....


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly - No hun it hasn't sunk in yet but I guess the scan will make it real  How did your appt go on Monday?       I hope it all went well, that all of your questions were answered & that you've come away with a plan of action. Can't wait to hear about it.
Candy - You will know when you are ready  there's no rush is there.
Linzi - I didn't sniff I injected but think as has been said the only way you know if it has worked is by scans and/or bloods  I only had a d/r scan no bloods. Wishing you lots of  for your scan on Friday.
Sarahjj -     Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby daughter Charlotte. Hope you are both well.
Kitty - Wow.....................    how fantastic to see the heartbeat I bet it was so emotional. So pleased everything is ok sweetheart. Do you post anywhere else now or just here only I don't seem to "see" you around much. Take care & please keep me updated  
Sair - Hope you & the twins   are doing well. My scan is on Monday 27th, fingers crossed.
Holly - Go, go, go  here's the baton coming right back at ya! Wishing you all the  in the world as you begin tx again & can't wait for you to fill the space with your name on it  The Robert Winston programme was great although I got very annoyed with the woman who had her embryos tested because she only wanted a daughter   Ungrateful  she was already lucky & had been blessed with 4 beautiful sons.
Jilly - Can't wait for the next few weeks to fly by then you too are on the ICSI rollercoaster  Hurry up mate  
Molly -      hope you are ok? And sis?

Hi  to Lotus, Jodi, Tracey & all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Thought I'd do a quick one-handed catch up while Lola feeds (again). She is feeding loads and had put on 4.5oz in 3 days when she was last weighed. I'm expecting another big increase on Friday when she gets weighed again as she has been feeding constantly (at the expense of sleep unfortunately). 

Sarah - Huge congratulations on the birth of Charlotte.  seems like it's a run of IvF girls.

Kelly - Hope you and the twins are well.

Sair - Hope your twins are doin well too.

Kitty - Great news about the scan.  

Erica - Not long til your scan now hon.

Linzi - Hope the scan goes well hon.

Holly - lola says Hello. Great news that you are on the rollercoaster.    

Jodi - Glad that you are sounding     hon

Lilly - Hope your appointment went well hon.

 to everyone else.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh beautiful picture of Lola what a cutie    
Hope you are well & manage to get some sleep.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Erica. Not doing too bad on the sleep front, but less that my optimum   . It is so worth it though, as soon as I see her little face I don't care about sleep at all.

It is so nice to see your ticker - has it sunk in yet? I'm sure it will seem more real after the scan. I still think i'm dreaming at times.

Take care of you and your precious cargo.

D x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

everyone

Just a quick post before work. 

Holly - Good luck for starting treatment   . When do you start?

Jilly - Good luck for starting treatment.  

Doods - Glad you are enjoying motherhood and that Lola is putting on weight.  

To everyone else hope you are all keeping well

Linzi
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods -  it hasn't sunk in yet I still can't believe it. Guess the scan will make it real  I wouldn't be bothered about sleep either, Lola is truly scrummy.
Linzi -  for your scan tomorrow.
Jilly - 

Big loves to all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello, hello, hello!!

Lilly - huns, getting worried about you... not heard how you got on after your apptmt... really hoping you're too busy planning things and that's what's stopping you from dropping in 

Linzi - how did you get on hun?  Hope you were reassured that d/r is going just the way it should with all that sniffing  I've been d/r for 4 days now... so far so good!

Eire - you somewhere out there loves?

Doods - what an amazing weight gain!!  You sound so incredibly blissed out - love that!!

Erica - Mrs Smiley Extroadinaire!  The perfect emoticon for every occasion!!  Have you considered making greeting cards!!!!  Thank you sweetness!  I'm limbering up nicely    Ugh and   to woman going thru all of this just so she can have a girl.... when we will be just greatful to experience the magic any flavour would bring!!

Jilly - hiya gorgey!  How's tings for you?  Are you adjusting to life after the pub?  Must be quite strange after so many years...?

Molly -  thank you 

It's a holiday here today - yipeee!  DH and I are having a lazy day together.  Think it's going to rain in a bit but should get a walk in first.  Feeling a little headachey today but guess that's not unusual.  Will glug some more water....

Happy Fridays!
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Holly - Have I missed news from you? Are you starting tx again now? Sorry I have my head somewhere up in the clouds at the moment!
Thanks for thinking of me though chick, it is good to know someone cares 

To the rest of you lovely ladies........
I have not had chance to read back properly yet, I am on my laptop and battery is just about to die so I will have to come back tomorrow to catch up. I hope you are all well.

My app went ok the other day. The upshot is that we are going for another round of IVF in Feb/March next year. Con has insisted that my BMI be below 30 for this cycle (ha ha ha) My BMI has not been below 30 on any of my cycles however she will not let us go ahead if it dose not fall in time. So positive diet thoughts needed over here please!!!!!!!

OK I only have 13% battery now and I need to check e-mails so I have to dash off now, back in the am to catch up, promise!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey it's quiet on here isn't it  
Where have you all disappeared to  
Lilly - Great news that appt went well this week   Feb/Mar will soon be here the weeks are flying by. Lots of      for your diet, it's never easy it is, us women always seem to be trying to loose weight for one reason or another. Lots of luck, I know you'll get there  
Holly - Oooooooh cards, what a great idea, here's one just for you  I could do a brilliant new line "Happy Down Regging" "Good Luck For Your Internal Scan" "Congratulations On Growing Follies" the list is endless! Glad you are limbering up & d/r is going ok. Do drink plenty of water it makes such a difference.

Happy Friday all & have a great weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Just a quick note to say hello. I don't know where the time is going!!!
Holly hope you're feeling ok d/r and aren't getting too many headaches (or hot flushes!!...the worst!!)
Linzi how are you getting on. You must be having ec soon?

I'm getting along fine, I've started the stim. injections last night so at least I've made it this far this time! All is good in my life at the moment no major mishaps!!! Went for my 10 week checkup for my shoulder and it's still broken!! Oh well Such is life!

A big hello to everyone else out there. I'll catch up next week.

Eire


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone i was wondering if i can join your board please. We went today to have my follie scan and i had a 26mm on the wrong side ( had ectopic no tube ) and a 18mm on good side but because the leading one is on wrong side we couldnt go ahead. The nurse has now written a letter of refferal so we can have IVF. She said it wont take long because im going to egg share and they are crying out for them. I have to have a blood test on cd2 for fsh. I had one about 18 months ago and it was 4. something which was good and as long as its below 8 im ok. I have no hereditory illnesses or pcos only my ectopic back in 1991. I dont really know what to expect to be honest so any info would be great. All i know is that i get drugs to ov they take my eggs put in a dish with dh sperm then put it back?   What drugs will i be on? Will i have to self inject and also how long will i have to wait from having my appointment to starting treatment? 

Luv sally x x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Eire - Yes this year is absolutely flying by   Glad your cycle is going well, good luck with stimming     Sorry to hear about your shoulder you poor thing, 10 weeks is a long time. Can't they do anything else to help  
Sallyanne - Hello  & welcome aboard. Please ask as many questions as you like & we will help as much as possible   Time scale depends on whether you are doing long or short protocol IVF. I only ever did long protocol. This is when you down reg first (it's like going through the menopause). You are given a drug (some girls sniff others inject) which shuts your body down. You then have a down reg scan and/or bloods & if the hospital are happy you begin the stimming drugs. You have regular follie scans to monitor your progress  so I'm sure they will keep a close eye on you. I used Suprecor to down reg & Menopur was my stimming drug. I injected myself (with an autoinjector because I don't like to see it go in   ) but other girls get their husbands/partners to do it. Wishing you lots of  with IVF we are on a run of   at the moment!!

Erica.xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Friday greetings to all

Gosh, it has been quiet on here.....has everyone disappeared into the Bermuda Triangle?

Erika -   loved the greeting cards - hysterical!

Linzi - not sure when EC is yet, waiting for AF (Mon, Tues, Wed) and will start then so sometime around the end of this month or beg. Dec.  How was the scan today?

Kitty - yay to the heartbeat and boo to the sickness...it will pass!

Erica - when's the scan again?

Holly - Sorry, brain like a sieve, are you stimming now?  Thanks for the EC reassurance 

Lilly - good luck with the diet..and at Xmas time!  

Off to watch the OC now (how old am I??) embarassing, I know.

Big hello to Pri, Tracey, Molly, Jodi, Jilly, Sair, Eire, Linzi, Misky and all x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Surprise!!!!!!!!!

I am here and have read back so here goes...

*Linzi32* - How did your scan go? I hope you are doing well 

*Holly c* - Forgive my ignorance in my last post. I have now read back and see that you are all systems go now. How are you feeling about it? I wish you the very best of luck though, you so deserve a bfp 

*Candy* - The pic of baby J looks just adorable!! 
Are you any closer to deciding when to go for tx now? 

*KittyH*  - Fab news from your scan hun I hope the sickness settels its self down soon 

*Sair* - Good to see you! How are you doing? 

*Linzi32* - How are you? I watched the Robert Winston program the other night and know what you mean about them shouting out 1 egg/ no egg during e/c. Apparently the embryologist did that during my e/c and I was elated every time she shouted 1 egg but I cant remember a thing! The nurse came and told me how many we had when I had been in recovery for a while and it was not until about an hour later it suddenly occurred to me that someone had been and told me how we had done but again I could not remember what she had said. I had to call the nurse and ask her if I had been dreaming it or not! So please don't worry about it 

*Molly w* - It is great to see you hun 
(I am sorry to read about your troubles on the other thread)

*Doods* - It is great to see that Lola is doing so well, I hope you are not to sleep deprived! 

Lotusflower - It looks from your post that you will be good to go soon, good luck 

*Erika - Queen Of Smilies*-  here is one for you.......


* Happy Friday Girls *​


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

[fly]Evening Ladies[/fly]

Thanks for all the good wishes for the scan today.  Quick update. We have 18 follies which range in size from 10mm to 18mm so another injection tommorrow and E/C on Monday. Fingers crossed we get some good eggs from these follies.

Jillypop - where are you with treatments/consultations?

Erika - How did you do the card? You are all really good at this!! 

Holly - When is your scan ? How's the stimming going?   

Eire - Hope the shoulder feels better    for stimming & follie growth

Doods - hi hun hope you are & Lola are doing well.

Lilly2K3 - Feb/March will be here before you know it and I am sure you have tried everything but my DH lost a lot of weight on the weightwatchers diet. He ate lots of free point soup and we bought a book called pure points 2 which had lots of good receipes with the points already calculated. Good luck for getting to BMI 30. have you much to lose. Remember we are here for morale support with the diet. 

Sally - Hope the referral does not take took long. I have to say so far(and I have still e/c to go) but I have found IVF fairly simple and straight forward after IUI. After the IUI injections you get use to them. Good luck  

lotus flower - I love your bear in the box!! How do you do it!  I hope AF comes on time so you can get started.

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Can't take credit for the bear in the box unfortunately (not that PC literate), it was the clever Lilly that did it!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lilly - yay!  V pleased to hear all is ok with you   Really not easy with the festive season and all that is it.... but I know you can do it with so much riding on it    Feb/March not far away chickkie - yipeee!!!  Thanks for words    Oooh and loved the bear in a box!

Linzi - see - everything is just perfect!  Well done hunny - a great result!  So hope you get this message before Monday!  A ton of  and      Thinking of you!!!  I'm only up to day 5 of the down regging stage so I've a little while to go yet....

Erica - perfect  I swear you would make a fortune!  Gawd you make me    Thanks for pm  

Eire - you poor poppet   Here's you saying that all is well in your world and yet you've still got this broken collar bone!!  Ouch!  I guess you're focused on other things...!  It seems crazy they're not giving you better care....  Hope it's truly on the mend now and Yay, yay, yay on stimming!! Bring it on now!!!!    

Lotus - I love the OC!!!  I'm a little   to admit it .... but whatever...!    Taking each day as it comes hunny?  Not too much longer!!  I've got about another 5 days of d/r to get thru yet with a blood test on Thursday.  At that point they'll tell me if I'm ok to start stims.  I'm doing ok so far 

Sally - heaps of good luck for your new journey   and welcome too!  Hopefully your clinic will give you a book about how treatment works under their guidance.  Many of the clinics operate quite differently but ask away and we'll do our best to answer with the knoweledge we have gained.  Before you start treatment you generally have blood tests and some clinics run information evenings.  From your first appointment it can be 6 weeks or more or less before you start.  It depends on how busy the clinic is and where you are in your cycle at that point in time.

I think it's turned suddenly quiet here because so many ladies have got BFPs!!!  All bodes very well I say!!

Hope everyone has/had great weekends!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quick one as I have  loads to do in the house before tomorrow.Thanks for all the good wishes and here is some     back to everyone. Feeling quite calm about it all at the moment. MIL just told us today that SIL is pregnant! her timing of the announcement is a little poor as we were arranging for her to look after our DD tomorrow when she told us!! I have to say I am fine with it but DH is a little down(SIL already has twins) and I think he feels a little of the why not us. Keep telling him to believe this will work but not sure he is convinced.

Thanks again for the good wishes and I will let you all know how I get on.

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Morning everyone

Jillypops - your thoughts worked a treat and AF has arrived this morning!  First time I've actually been happy about that!  So, I go for my baseline scan and blood test tomorrow morning and, all being well, start my injections Tuesday.  Here I go.....into the unknown.

Holly - thank God I'm not the only one over the age of 18 who enjoys the OC and now that I'm out in the open about my problem I will also admit that I LOVE Laguna Beach and The Hills - do you watch them?  Please say yes 

Have a fab Sunday everyone and I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow and whether or not my blood test/scan is ok so that I can even start - that's the first hurdle.  xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok ladies thicko question. What is a baseline scan? And why do you have to be scanned loads? im sorry i dont know anything lol .

Luv sally x x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lotus - Good luck today sweetie    !!  Hope you get that essential green light so you can join us on your next journey
Oooh and ashamed to admit I have been known to watch Laguna Beach... altho don't know what 'The Hills' is/are  

Linzi - hun - looking fwd v much to your all important next instalment!!  Everything crossed (except for the essential bits  )      Hmmm not happy about the 'announcement' made at this point in time  (don't start me on other people's insensitivity) but hopefully it's made you all the more determined to make this BFP a reality!!     for that phone call!!

Jilly - you sound soooo excited!!  I'm so pleased things are all coming together for you!  Bring on the New Year hunny!!!  It will be good to put the last couple behind you  

Sally - a baseline scan is done around day 3 of your cycle to check on early follicle development, to make sure your womb lining is nice and thin and that there are no cysts so you can start injecting to grow your follicles.  Scans are done to check that follicles are developing properly and your lining is growing to the correct thickness and that there are no abnormalities occuring.  Have you had a look at the IUI Begginers thread at the top of the threads page?  It has a lot of information that is useful for those doing IVF too.  Hope this has helped but don't worry we don't think your  

Eire - how's the stimming going hun?

Erica    Is Fred poorly again   Oooh no hope not serious hun!!

Hello to all our other lovelies!!

All good here.  The kiniesiologist appointment went really well and he was very confident that things were in good order.  Made me feel v pleased!

H xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow quiet in here today   . Well i made a phone call to the egg share co-ordinator today and she was so nice   she said that they take care of all my blood tests its in with the price and asked if i had a recent fsh done (im having one when af turns up) she said if i havent heard from them 2 weeks after i have my fsh to ring them and they will chase it up because they need that before i can have an appointment. And also she took all my details down because when they get the referal letter she doesnt want me having an ordiary ivf appointment (didnt know there was such a thing with ivf  ) coz i will have to pay for it. Im sooooo excited now about it      . Im hoping that we can start treatment early in the new year.
Luv sally x x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello

Linzi - what news?  How are you?

Holly - I definitely recommend The Hills...it's about LC (Lauren) from Laguna Beach when she goes to LA to college....very entertaining indeed.  I clearly watch far too much TV.  So glad kiniesiology went well...sounds interesting.

Had the scan etc today - there were 2 follicles on each side and nurse said that it was not so good as most people have more on day 2?  Not the best start already, and the women who took (tried) to take blood was ****e and had to try both arms-only one had Emla cream so I was very put out, indeed.  Anyway, can start tomorrow and FSH is 9,4.  Is this good/average/poor?  Being a total IVF virgin I haven't got a clue about all these things.


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks ladies for all the good wishes.

DH is typing this for me (hello from DH) as I am currently tucked up in bed. We got 22 eggs!! Needless to say doctor will not continue due to risk of OHSS but we have reached a compromise where on Thursday they will scan & take blood & if no risk of OHSS then they will put blastocysts back on Saturday. Otherwise freeze them. So lots of drinking water and bed rest.

Any positive vibes to keep OHSS at bay would be great. Catch up with you all later in the week

Bye
Linzi x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Linzi talk about greedy   least you have an excues to lie down and take it easy and have dh look after you. I dont im just lazy lol  .   

Luv sally x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow Linzi 22, with all my heart I hope you don't get OHSS and you can have your little blast back on board Saturday C x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have got up today and i feel soooo poorly    yesterday my left side was really hurting sharp stabbing pain across my tummy felt brused and my back was killing me on the lower left too   . Got up this morning and my back feels like its breaking and still got pain in my left side. Dont know if its a side effect of the clomid or if i have got flu either way i feel rough   . Im gonna dose up on tablets and get under my quilt all day. I gotta be better for saturday its dh's birthday .  Does anyone know if clomid can cause this?? The pain in my side is like ov pain and i feel like my inside are gonna drop out lol. Ok ladies im falling apart today. Sorry for the moan  . Hope everone else is ok.

Luv sally x x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi ladies  

I'm back, have been away for a week. hope everyone is ok

Linzi -    you don't get ohss hun, thinking of you

Lotusflower - great news that you can start

Holly -   glad to hear your well hun 

Pri - hope your ok, you have been very quiet

Jillypops - you will soon start d/r hun   

Sally - sorry to hear your feeling rough hun, look after yourself and stay under your duvet all day   

i know i have missed lots of you, but i am thinking of you all 

been feeling a bit rough the last couple of days (nauseas) and my scan is on Thursday so am worrying about that too 

love to all


Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Hope you're all ok...  Sorry I havent posted much on this board but I do keep reading the posts - just cant keep up with all of them...

Tracey -   for Thursday hun - You'll be fine...  I'm more on the first trimester board at the moment..

Pri..xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Just a quick onehanded catch up while Lola feeds again. It is definitely paying off as she was 6lb 14oz on Friday when she was weighed so I'm guessing she's over 7lb now. I have just managed to work the breast pump so daddy can help with this evenings 5 hour marathon feed!  She slept through the night on sunday and eventually I had to wake her up 'cos I was worried about her   .

Anyway hope all the recent BFPs are still on   and not suffering too much with MS. Good luck for your scans.

Linzi -     for no OHSS and some lovely blasts on Saturday.

Holly - hope tha scan goes well.

Sorry gotta go but Hi to everyone else.

D n L xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly -   did you say mentally ok?   mentally fit? Now we both KNOW that's not true don't we! However, you ARE ready for ICSI    bring on the New Year & d/r.  I still feel sick but hey I've tried for 2 years to feel this crap so I'm going to enjoy every minute of it  
Kitty - Hope you're feeling better   
Eire - Hope stimming is going well   when is your scan? It must be soon so ec can't be far away  
Sallyanne - I took Clomid  for 9 months, I remember having ovary pain but not back ache. It makes sense to feel something as you are stimming your ovaries & making them work extra hard. Hope you feel better today & that it doesn't develop into flu  
Lilly - Aaaaah I love the teddy in the box, thank you very much 
Linzi - OMG 22 eggs  well done you! Sending you lots of       for blast transfer on Saturday &  OHSS. Take care, get plenty of rest & drink lots of water.
Holly - So you're not crossing your "essential bits"   Wishing you lots of  for Thursday & getting the go ahead for stims. Are you still feeling ok? By the way Fred has to go in for an x-ray, he has got a nasty cough & they don't know whether it's his heart problem or his windpipe. They need to find out so that they can prescribe the correct medication. I won't let him have an operation he's too old for that now  
Tracey - Hope the sickness eases off soon  but it is a good sign you know (healthy embryo that has implanted well  ). Good luck for Thursday    everything will be perfect you just wait & see.
Doods - Ah bless lovely Lola sleeping through  what a good girl. And well done  on mastering the breast pump!
Candy -   to you & Jacob.
Lotus - Good news that  has arrived & you've had your baseline scan. Good luck as you start injections    & I can't really help you on the CD2 scan follie count as I didn't have a scan until CD9 on my IVF & ICSI attempts. However, please don't be disheartened because I do think your clinic have scared you unnecessarily  On CD9 I had about 11 follies so I think 4 on CD2 sounds fine.

Have a good day all, scan next week can't wait.

Erica.xxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi to everyone,

Just to let you all know that I have had a baby girl on the 3rd November 3 and 1/2 weeks early.
We have named her Eden Joy.She was 6lb 1 1/2 oz.
We have been truly blessed.
I have not been able to get on the internet as we have no computer but hopefully we will have one in the next couple of weeks so I can catch up with everyone.

Good luck to you all and I will catch up soon.

Bobble xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi bobble im new on here but wanted to say        Well done its nice to hear something good

Luv sally x x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Bobble
         
on the birth of your beautiful daughter Eden Joy.
Hope you are both well. Take care & enjoy!

Erica.xxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Big congrats to you Bobble - love her name too xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Folks!
Sorry I've not been in touch recently, I've been feeling so awful with sickness and couldn't go near the PC but I'm having a brief 'window' of ability! 

Linzi - 22 eggs - WOW! Best of luck for good news today and ET on Saturday!    

Lotusflower - I will send you some follie dance vibes, best of luck, chick    

Bobble - congratulations on the birth of your little girl!!!!

Sallyanne - best of luck for your tx.

Hi to ERica, Pri, Tracey, Candy, Hollie, Struthie, Eire. Lilly, Jillypops .... so sorry to those I've missed.

lots of love and babydust to you all,
Kitty x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Linzi32 – Where are you??
Thanks for the info on ww. I have just rejoined slimming world a few weeks ago so am trying hard at this at the moment. If it dose not work for me i might just give weight watchers a try.
I hope you are OK  

Holly C – How are you getting on with the d/r? I hope it is all going well for you  

Sallyanne1 – welcome and best of luck with your IVF journey  

Eire – How is the stimming coming along hun?  

Jillypops – Thanks for the positive words for my weight loss. Well done you for quitting smoking!!!! If I am honest that is where my weight started to rise. I had hypnotherapy four years ago to help me quit smoking and i unfortunately thought that the weight would drop off after the initial quiting smoking faze wore off but noooooo. So you are right to watch your weight at the same time! Good luck with that anyway!  

BOBBLE – Well done you...... Congratulations!!!!!!  

Kitty – I hope you are feeling better soon  

Girls can I ask you all to pop back to page 1 of this thread and check your details on the list. If they are wrong could you pm me with updates please


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Wow Linzi - 22 eggs is incredible!  Well done.

Thanks for the follie dance Kitty - will only know on Monday whether or not it has worked, though.

Erica - thanks for that...there's nothing I can do about it now other than just being healthy and relaxing which I am definitely doing.  
What day is the scan next week?  Oh gosh I just thought, it could be twins??

Hi to Sally and all the best with your treatment.

Well, third day of injections for me today.  On Saturday I start another one so will have 2 a day and on Monday is another scan...I so hope there are some follicles there.  I should, in theory, be having EC next Saturday but I guess that all depends on my response (if there is any as I don't feel anything at the moment-even being nice to DH!)


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

[fly]Hi ladies[/fly]

For all the good wishes a huge



Goodness it has been a long week without posting on here. Was finally allowed up and about by DH today!! Quick update on us: Had a scan & blood tests today and we heard this afternoon that we are on for Saturday for ET.   Just need to keep our fingers crossed that we have some embies left on saturday to transfer!! Of the 22 they collected only 11 fertilised - so clearly quantity is not everything  So glad we challenged their decision as to cancelling the ET - So want to say this to the doctor - " No OHSS - told you so!!!!!!!!!"  All your good luck and   have really helped and if we could just have a little more (so greedy of us I know - sorry ) for ET on saturday we would really appreciate it. 

Anyway enough about us. How are you all doing?

Bobble congratulations on Eden Joy you must be on 

Sally, Candy, lotusflower, Pri, Holly& jillpops - hope you are all doing well.

Doods -what a wee angel Lola is sleeping all night. She must know how you like your sleep 

Erika -Doctor once told me morning sickness was a good sign. Was tempted to tell him to try it himself 

Tracey - how did the scan go. Hope you and little one are doing well.

Bye for now

Linzi
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly -  safe journey for you & Dave! Have warned Birmingham about  foreigners invading at the weekend  
Kitty - Hope the sickness eases off soon hun  not very nice but worth it! It is meant to ease off after 12 weeks & you must be 10ish by now so not long to go. Where is your pregnancy ticker missus  
Lilly - My details are fine, what a great job you do for us all  thank you very much. Wishing you lots of  with your diet I'm a ww myself, loosing weight is never easy but I know you can do it because you're focused on your goal  
Tracey - How did your scan go yesterday  Come on we are all dying to know     
Candy & Jacob, Doods & Lola -     
Lotus -  for your scan on Monday I'm sure your follies will be coming on a treat    Big day for us both then, my scan is at 10am. Twins  Don't worry about not "feeling" anything yet that's normal. My ovaries only started to ache a couple of days before ec.
Holly - What a fab weekend you are about to have  I don't need to say enjoy your time away with family & friends & have a ball at your U2 concert because you obviously will  Have an absolute blast my lovely   you deserve it & the real business is about to start for you    
Linzi - Half of your eggs fertilising is fantastic don't kid yourself    It will be brilliant to reach blast, sending you      for et tomorrow. As this was my last fresh cycle I went to blast this time & got a BFP as did Moomin & Catwoman with blasts. I started off with 8 out of 13 eggs fertilising & managed to have 2 blasts on transfer day. Remember you only need 1 or 2 tomorrow so don't be disappointed if you have none to freeze, it's just a bonus.

 Sallyanne, Eire & everyone else, have a great weekend. I'm off work Monday so will be in touch on Tuesday.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

just a quickie to let you all know that scan went well and we have 1 bubs on board with a good strong heartbeat

will catch up soon (i promise  )

Tracey


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Tracey thats fantasic news.   . Nohing much to tell with me apart from in sure i have got a huge boil on my chin    .  Its a big red painful lump. Point is its dh birthday tomorrow and we are going out. Out comes the trowel for the makeup  . Also im a granny of sorts. My lovebird egg hatched and i have a tiny pink baby. 4 more eggs to hatch yay.
Im now watching this morning about male fertility. Looks like i gotta take dh's mobile off him lol  Should be interesting to watch.

Luv sally x x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Tracey - Fantastic news    it must have been so wonderful to have seen the heartbeat. Take care & enjoy!
Sally - Hope the trowel does the trick for DH's  &  on becoming a granny! Have a lovely weekend.
Jilly -  where &  one could ever be ready for you  Hope you've packed your headsock  saves me getting 

Erica.xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

We have finally got our computer set up and it great to be back on line, I am very proud of myself as I did all by myself!! Although I have huge amounts of catching up to do!! The lovely Holly has kept me up to date on the best bits tho. So huge congrats to Kelly, Pri, Tcardy, Kitty and Ericka - wishing you all a very happy and healthy nine months. 

Away to catch up on everything else. 

Take care
M x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls

Not had a great couple of days so just a quick post to update you. Went for ET today but they could not get the catheter to go through my cervix. They could only freeze 2 of the blastocysts so now we need to wait 2 months then go for FET with sedation so that they can force it through. Hoping of course that the 2 blasto's make it through the freeze & thaw.

Feeling a bit down and a bit peed off as the consultant wondered how the previous clinic had managed to successfully(so they said) got the catheter through 6 times for our IUI's!!

Hope you all well

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Linzi, how dissappointing for, I know it seems no consolation, but I hope those beautiies defrost and dig in for keeps when you come to do your fet, do they not go through the cervix to collect the eggs >< if so as I don't really know, maybe the entrance has swoolen up (technical term) I can't imagine your IUIs, never getting through, did they use an ultrasound monitor when they did yours as on mine, they could see when in the right place.

Thinking of you C x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well dh's birthday went great had a good time last nite   apart form i had a dodgy kebab and it brought me out in a rash   .  I even came home sober   but it was good coz no hang over  . But can you belive it this morning i was coming down the stairs and as i got to the bottom my ankle gave way and my foot went ~~**CRACK**~~ and now i cant walk on it and its gone dead   no use going to my local hospital because x-ray is shut so if its still bad will go tomorrow.  oh well least i get out of doing the house work and cooking today lol.

Linzi how dissapointing for you hun, things happen for a reason and maybe when they get put back in then you will have twinnies.

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend 

luv sally x x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Candy said:


> Oh Linzi, how dissappointing for, I know it seems no consolation, but I hope those beautiies defrost and dig in for keeps when you come to do your fet, do they not go through the cervix to collect the eggs >< if so as I don't really know, maybe the entrance has swoolen up (technical term) I can't imagine your IUIs, never getting through, did they use an ultrasound monitor when they did yours as on mine, they could see when in the right place.
> Thinking of you C x
> 
> They collect the eggs throught the vaginal wall by piercing the vagina wall with the needle. They have never scanned me to check if IUI was in correct place
> ...


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

OOOOOHHH linzi h hope you were knocked out for that that sounds painful  . As for IUI i didnt know you could get it in the wrong place as long as it went through the cervix ?   How long do you have to wait now before you can get the FET ? Im presuming it will be after christmas will it? I hope they can do it asap for you.Least if they couldnt get the cathiter in this time you know that your cervix has a lock on it so once in the wont come out lol.

Well i still havent heard from my cons and its been a week since he had my notes so might give him a ring later to find out whats going on. Although the post man hasnt been yet so still hope i guess lol  . God our postman must be the slowest in the world  

Hope everyone had a good weekend
Hi and (((hugs))) to everyone

Luv sally x x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Linzi - that's so diappointing for you...just means more waiting which is not what one needs.

Welcome back Misky - hope you're settling back in nicely!

Erica - how was the scan  I'm dying to know.

My scan was bad....one ovary has gone AWOL and the other has a pathetic number of 2 follies (well, 4 but two of them are only 10mm so don't count) so am now thinking that I won't even be able to go ahead with the rest of the treatment.  I will have to wait until this afternoon to find out the blood results and see what they say.  

Hi to all - very quiet on here, what's going on?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Lotusflower what cd are you on for your scan?? A frind of mine had a scan on cd7 and there were only 2 follies 2 days later she has got 8 so it can change. And where has ya ov gone   try getting out the skipping rope jumping about might make it show up  .  Its so annoying when you have to abandon treatment due to not having enough follies i had that with my IUI. I always think well you should know what you are doing so why havent you got it right?   With your blood test later

Luv sally x x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks SallyAnne

Had another scan today and I have 5 in total - one big and 4 small so now it might have to be converted to an IUI with just the one big one or (if bloods are ok today) then I can carry on to EC and hope that the 4 little ones grow and amount to something.  I'm feeling really upset about it today - can't even get over the first hurdle.

Take care


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,


Tcardy – that is fantastic news from your scan hun…….do you have an edd for the list?  

Sallyanne – how are the baby birds doing? and how are you?  

ERIKA – When is your scan?  

Misky – It is great to see you back, what have you been up to then?  

Linzi32 – I am sorry to see that things did not go well for you at e/t. Fingers crossed for your FET though  

Lotusflower – How did your scan go today? I hope you  got some better news  

yooooooouhoooooooo to the rest of you  

I dont have any news to report really. My diet is going ok. I got my half stone award at Slimming World last night which is encouraging but I am starting to find it tough going to be honest


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Very brief but wanted to say hi to you all. 

Lilly, I have been sorting builders and waiting for boxes to arrive to unpack. And coping with this awful wind that just doe snot seem to stop blowing. I noticed your ticker - wahoo what a success and at this time of year too. Keep it up girl - you doing well!!

Take care

M x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Lily 

i havent been given an edd yet, but when i had 1st scan last week i was 8 weeks so if i have worked it out correctly i should be due 05.07.07

tracey


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh my god thats pants i wrote a long post and someone has eaten it coz its gone  . right try again...............

Lilly (great name its my dd's)  I used to go to slimming world i think its great. I lost 1st 2lb all in 6 weeks !!! but i came off it and put it back on (i get bored  ) Im not sure if its the clomid but af due sat and im going back on it after she has paid me a vist.

Misky  Not much fun having the builders in is it. Im having new windows next month and im not looking forward to it in this weather god knows why they always do these things in winter    

Tracey Great news about the scan my sister had her scan a couple of weeks ago at 10wks and i though it looked like a bean with sprouts so thats its nik name now "beansprout"    can see it loving me whan it grows up lol

Well as for me nothing doing apart from taking my kitty to the vets later she got a snotty nose. Hope all is well with everyone

Luv sally xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jilly - you are such a love    Thanks for asking.  I've finally finished d/r and start stims tonight. My first scan is next Weds.  I'm calm now but I'll be a little nervous about that apptmt and how I'm responding, but as my mate KJ says... EYES ON THE PRIZE!!!  How are you doin hunny?

Lilly - well done on your weight loss!  I can see you've got your eyes firmly focused on prizes  Go  Lilly  go!!

Sally - that's so annoying when you lose a post!  It happens from time to time.  I always highlight and copy my post before I hit the post button in case anything goes    It's big time saver.  

Lotus - thinking of you hunny     hope you got some good news darlin.  I know how dissapointing it is to not get the results you were after.  Feel free to pm me if you wanna chat about it 

Linzi - thinking of you very much too hunny   You've had a horrible run and I hope with everything that things turn around for you with your lovely frosties.  It's not fair to have to go through all of that and not be where you want - especially when everything looked so good....  Take very good care  

Tracey  great news darlin!

Misky - great chatting hun  

Erica - doubt you're reading here but sending you all my   I can't stop thinking of you but like the others I'm refusing to give up      Love you loads gorgeous.

Hellos to everyone not mentioned!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im soooo unhappy (sorry rant not tx related) 

Someone has pinched dh's motorbike for his work yesterday  . They had no security guard and the barriers were left open. Looks like someone came in on a flatbed truck picked it up and put it in. Its happend to a few bikes round the same work estate and the police even phoned him to say another one had gone last night.    Insurance wont pay out because it was on works property and he will now have a job on his hands getting work to pay 4 it.  Its his only way of getting to work so now im gonna have to get the kids up at 5am to take and fetch him. Cant afford to buy him a new 1 before christmas   . Im fed up of our bad luck.  

My dd who is just 3 has got up with blood round her mouth so i have to take her to the drs today looks like it could have been a nose bleed but she wont let me look.

No news from cons yet im gonna wait till post on monday then ring them. Not really in the mood today with everything else.

Hope everyone else is well

Luv sally x x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi there everyone!
Sorry I haven't been able to post. They've upped the security levels on the computers at work so I can read the posts but I can't actually post. They also wipped the dial up software from my laptop so I can't even post from at home! Oh they joys!!!!

Linzi, I was sorry to hear about your news. My heart really goes out to you. My goodness 22 eggs, you must have been so uncomfortable. I sincerely wish you the best for fet.

Holly, how are you? How did stimming go yesterday? The first injection is the worst isn't it, from the next one on it's so much easier. Fingers crossed for your scan on Wednesday.

Lilly, congratulations on the weight loss. Seven pounds is brilliant!! keep up the good work!

Tracey, great news on your scan. Only 7 more months to go!!! Hope  you're feeling ok . Best wishes for a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Lotusflower - How are you? Any more news re. IUI or have the clinic upped your dose of medication.

Kitty, hope the sickness has subsided somewhat......

Misky & Sallyanne- hi!

As for me , well I had egg collection yesterday under general anesthetic which was a walk in the park. I was in and out in 3 hours and felt great afterwards. I had 10 eggs and all 10 have fertilized today. The clinic called me back today as the consultant was worried about the thickness of my womb (AGAIN! - Sept IVF cancelled mid way because of this also) but he scanned me again today and seemed happy to go ahead.
Normally I would have my transfer tomorrow but I've been given the option of blastocyst culture which means that transfer will be done on Monday / Tuesday if there are any blastocysts available. Statistics show that there is a slightly higher percentage of pregnancy this way (3 day 35% and 6 day blastocyst trf 57%)I know that there is a great risk as all my fertilized eggs might have died by then but I have decided to go ahead and take the risk. Has anyone else taken this route?
Well enough about me. I hope you all have a good weekend and I'll keep you posted on whether or not there will be any transfer next week!
Take care everyone!
Eire


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Lilly - that's fantastic weight loss, well done!  It must be hard, especially with Christmas coming up etc.  Hang in there!

Misky - must be kind of fun, though, getting all your stuff?  We also have terrible winds (fnar fnar!) in my home town and it can be very irritating.

Holly - I have just taken it all one day at a time but "eye on the prize" is spot on.....like having a carrot dangled in front of you!  

Eire - what a fantastic result, my goodness!  Hope the blastocysts is the way to go-don't know a thing about it, sorry.

Well, it has been one hell of a week for me.  I have been at the clinic every single day this week for bloods and scans.  All very touch and go...as there were hardly any follies they weren't sure of going ahead with IVF then we were told on Wed that the follies had decided to play ball and had grown a bit so the nurse said that we should be able to have EC on Friday (tomorrow) but when I phoned that afternoon I was told to come in again today!  Anyway, long and short is they have grown enough and I have EC on Saturday!   I still only have 4 good-sized ones but 6 in total to drain so not the best result but at least I can go ahead and, hopefully, get an egg!  Won't be anything like Linzi and her amazing lot.  Anyway, one hurdle at a time......

Big hi to Erika, Jilly, Holly, Eire, Pri, Kitty, Tracey, Sally, Candy and all who I may have rudely missed.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie to say Erica   thinking of you and sending you loads of     for Monday hon.

Linzi - So sorry that your ET didn't go to plan   . Lots of     for those little frosties.

 and   to everyone else.

D x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Morning everyone.

 turned up today bang on time   so now i can have my FSH and LH done on Monday        Thats a step closer.
Me and dh have come to a compromise over the motorbike. He wanted a 400cc used to have a 125cc big jump   i said didnt want him to and we have a hunge row   . I didnt say he cant coz hes a grown man i just said i didnt want himto coz i worry about him. So he is gonna have a 250cc which still means he has to pass his big bike test   oh well will pay for it for christmas for him.

Im gonna send him in the loft later i wanna get my christmas tree up      

Im actually having a drug free month this month   no clomid yay. It will give my body chance to have a rest before moving onto the IVF drugs.
Hope everyone has a great weekend 

LOTUSFLOWER* good luck for you ec today hun  

Luv sally x x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Sallyanne - my saga with builders has been going on for years. Don't ever build a house from another country is all I can say. Good luck with your windows!! Hope your kitty is feeling better and that it was nothing serious with Lilly's bleeding mouth. And DH's bike - goodness, you are having a run of it!!

Jillypops - Just so we are clear - it's not me having trouble with the wind!! I can see myself getting into a bigger and bigger hole with this conversation! 

Holly -  Sure we will talk before then, but hope the scan on Wednesday goes well. 

Erika - Sending you loads of love and strength and positive thoughts. 

Lotusflower - Hope all went well on Saturday and you are now relaxing and have some one looking after you!!

Tracey - How exciting to see your bubs. Hope all is well for you. 

Eire - My goodness, what great news. Hope that blastocysts are the way forward for you! If you don't mind me asking, were did you get your stats from ??


Hope you are all looking forward to a good week. 

Take care
M x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Just to let you know, got 4 eggs yesterday and had a call this morning to say none have fertilised.  Feel completely gutted and numb.  Think I'll go home for Christmas, really don't want to be here for Christmas with happy families, new babies etc. can't handle it.

xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Lotusflower - i am so sorry hun


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Lotusflower* Hunni im so sorry   . Try and have a stress free christmas. I know its not easy hun. God this tx takes it out of you doesnt it.

Im sick of   she being really mean to me. I have never suffered bad with them till i took clomid. Thank god im not having any this month total drug free month   god i sound like a junkie lmao  .

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend

Luv sally xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Lotusflower I was so sorry to hear your devastating news today.  My thoughts are with you.

  

Molly xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh lotus how awful,  thinking of you x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks, just a quickie as that's all I can manage.

I just wanted to give Lotusflower a big big   . You must be gutted, petal, and I don't blame you for wanting to get away from it all. Have they suggested ICSI to you? Here's hoping next time round will be the one for you.

Eire - good luck for ET following a great EC.    

Misky - great to see you back again!

Erica - I've missed what's going on but something's up isn't it? I really hope you're OK and that things work out well. You're such a wonderful person. Lots of positive vibes for you        

Holly - good luck for your scan on Wednesday   

Sorry no more personals but lots of   to everyone. I think about you a lot even though I'm not about much.

love Kitty x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Soz, meant to say hi to Tracey and say great news on the scan! We appear to be due the same day!! Hope you're feeling OK, chick - I'm becoming a conoisseur (sp?) of day time TV!
Kitty x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Sorry to have been missing for most of the past week but work has proved to be a bit of a nightmare. No-one does my work when I am off so I had a mountain of work to catch up with 

Anyway, thanks again for all the support and good wishes everyone gave us as we went through the cycle - it meant a great deal to us so  .

Kitty & Tracey  - Good luck for the next 9 months  - try and enjoy it! Hope you are both feeling well.

Eire - Good luck for E/C.  

Holly - Good luck for the scan. Will be thinking of you   
Sallyanne - hope the tests give you good news.

Misky - How are you?

Molly, Jillypops, Candy , Doods and anyone else I have missed hope you are all well.

Lotusflower -   My thoughts are with you hun. Remember you only need a few and as others have said it is quality that counts. Although I got 22 only 11(50%) actually fertilised and of those only 4 made it to Blastocyst. I know it is difficult not to think of the quantity but quality is really more important and it only takes 1!!!!! Hopefully they will have found out what went wrong and change the drug doseage or length of time on drugs. Hope you get good news when you speak to the consultant.

Just listening to christmas songs on the TV and so getting in the mood for christmas.  Have decided that following our many years of treatment that I am going to enjoy this christmas before we go for FET in January/February. So lots of  ,   and . After the self denial it is going to be brilliant.
How sad am I , we have the christmas tree up already!!!


Speak soon
Linzi
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

Kitty - great to hear from you, how strange we are due on the same day, where are you from hun? how have you been feeling? must admit i have been suffering with nausea   but hey its all worth it

Linzi - jan/feb will soon come round, enjoy yourself over christmas, have a   or two (or three) for me  

Jilly - How are you?

Misky - great to hear from you, are you all ready for xmas 

a big   to sally, candy,doods,Holly,eire,lotusflower,Erika 

Tracey xx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi there

Lotus I am so so sorry to hear your news. You're in my thoughts.

Misky I got my stats from the Bourne Hall website.

Kitty & Tracy ....that's amazing due on the same day!!!

Linzi, how are you feeling now? (hope the christmas spirit is cheering you up somewhat!) I think it's sensible that you're going to enjoy christmas before embarking on IVF again. Hopefully 2007 will be your year!

Holly, Hope the stimming is going ok and those follies are growing like mad! Again good luck on Wednesday.

As for me the clinic phoned this am and said that my embryos were a little immature to transfer today (they obviously take after dh!!!) so et is for tomorrow hopefully.

A big hello to everyone else I've missed.

Jilly, how are you?


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Erica,

I'm so sorry hon   Life is so cruel. Nothing I can say will help but I just want you to know that my thoughts and prayers are with you.  

D x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone just popped in to say that i have had my FSH and LH done today and boy it hurt i hate needles anyway but in sure she stuck it in extra hard   . Anyway all done and out of the way. So i have to wait two weeks and if i havent heard anything from the clinic i have to ring them.

Hope everyone else is ok

Luv sally x x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the hugs-means a lot!

Just popped on and saw of Erika's sad news-so so sorry for you, sending hugs and strength.


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Erika 
Thinking of you at this time. So sorry to hear your sad news 

Eire - good luck for E/T tomorrow  

Hello to everyone else
Linzi
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

How much bad luck can one person have. Im not sure i can take any more. My kitty has been poorly and i got up this morning and she was flat out on the floor   i rushed her straight to the vets but there was nothing they could do   she had suffered kidney failier and liver problems. Im absolutly gutted not stopped crying   why is life so unfair


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, a lot has happened since I was last here. I’ve been trying to catch up so here goes…….

Lilly – Love the list….very professional   How are you doing? Well done on the weight loss.  Hope you don’t have too much homework to do over xmas. Just spotted you are going for more Tx in Feb…we may be cycling together  

Candy – Thanks for asking about me. I think I have read somewhere you might be trying again soon…is that right or have I dreamed it?  

Lots of hugs   to…….
Erica – such awful news. Life can be so cruel    

Lotusflower – I am so very sorry , you must be devastated    

Sallyanne – sorry to hear about your kitten  



Good luck     to….

Linzi…for FET in the New Year….make the most of xmas!    

Jillypops….looks like you are champing at the bit to get started. Glad you had a good time with Erica. Thanks for looking after her and being such a good friend.    

Holly ….    grow follies grow    …Good luck for tomorrows scan. Hope you have lots of lovely juicy follies.    

Eire…..Hope ET went to schedule today. Keeping everything crossed for you     



 Congratulations to……..

Kelly on her wonderful news..twins !!   

Sair for her fantastic news….twins !!   

Pri…wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Tracey…fab news. Thrilled for you.  

Kitty….Fantastic news. Hope the sickness is easing off a bit.  

Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies.



Huge belated congratulations to…..

Moomin on the birth of Megan Chloe ….beautiful pictures  

Doods on the birth of Lola….she sounds perfect  

Manda on the birth of Benjamin Michael  

Shazia on the birth of Lainey Erica  

Sarahj on the birth of Charlotte…excellent birth weight  

Bobble on the birth of Eden Joy…beautiful name  


Big   and   to the fabulous Struthie, the gorgeous Molly and the sensational Misky (glad the move went ok)

My news…..

My brother’s wedding went ahead as planned. It was a very emotional day...I wept buckets during their first dance as there was a possibility he may not be able to walk again after the op. They couldn't go on honeymoon so came to stay with me for a week. I made sure they were both pampered and spoilt rotten for the week. His operation was a week after and seemed to go ok. They removed the tumours on the outside of the spine and drained the one on the spinal cord. He recovered really well and was up onto his feet within days, much to everyone’s relief. However, his symptoms have returned recently and he is currently back in hospital. They now have to do another operation which they were hoping not to do as it is very tricky and a high possibility of permanent damage and paralysis.

On the ivf treatment front, we were due to have our free NHS go in October but postponed it due to me being a tad bit stressed out. I was doing a 500 mile round trip every weekend to visit my brother and then my uncle passed away so had to back to the Channel Islands for the funeral. Couldn’t start my treatment in November as ec would have been due xmas week and as I am usually a late developer, didn’t want to run the risk of them not being ready in time. I had to phone a few weeks ago to sort out my prescription only to be told that they had run out of funding and all ivf treatment was put on hold. There seems to have been an almighty cock up as the couples who had started in October were cancelled half way through treatment. Apparently, those that had reached stimming were transferred to another clinic. I was absolutely fuming but the more I have looked into it the more there is to it. I don’t think the clinic was performing to the necessary standards and earlier in the year there was a possibility of their license being revoked. 

We have decided to fund another cycle privately in the New Year and are currently looking for a new clinic. We are going to an open evening in Bristol in January. The stats look good for this clinic so we are hopeful.

On a lighter note, my psycho sister is getting married next year. She wants me to be her Matron of Honour. She is driving me bonkers already…..any tips on how to get of it (other than getting pg)  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Eirka   to you. You are in my thoughts and prayers as is dp

Murtle it's great to hear from you. I often wondered how your brother was and how he handled the operation. Please God he'll sail through this next operation . I'll say a little prayer for him.
As for your IVF I cannot believe your bad luck with NHS and can well understand why you were fuming!!! Hopefully this next cycle will be the one!!. Please stay positive. It's so easy to go down the road "how much bad luck can one family have!!!!"etc.  

I had et this morning. They transferred 2 blastocysts which were still a little immature, so who knows? Hopefully they get very mature in the next 11 days !!!! The remaining 8 were not good enough quality to freeze unfortunately. So that's it from me. I'm now going to log off and put my feet up for the afternoon and relax!


----------



## melandcrispy (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi there, 

I've only just discovered this site and this is my first message so, 'Hello Everyone'. It's so nice to know that I'm not alone on this long and dusty road.....

I have just tested this morning and found that my 8th IUI has failed. I've stuck with IUI because it worked for me 3 years ago (I had a BFP on 2nd attempt and now have a 2 year old boy ).

Things aren't going so well this time though. I did have a BFP in July, but then miscarried.  I am now seriously considering IVF and have an appointment on Friday to discuss with a consultant. 

There is a chance I can fit in another IUI before Christmas, but I read somewhere that you have to have two normal months before starting IVF, is that right? If so then having another IUI just delays starting IVF in the New Year.

Any thoughts? My head says I should just cut to the chase and do IVF. My heart thinks that the next IUI could be a winner (but then I've said that 8 times now). Bit like gambling this isn't it? ...Just one more go....


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

ERIKA – I am just devastated for you, I can’t believe that life is just so dam cruel 

Misky – No rest for the wicked eh!! You sound so full of busy I hope you are well and settling in  

Holly -How are you doing with the d/r? 
(Can we please have a new home soon so I can make a new winter themed list to decorate?.... I know I am a pain in the bum) 

Tcardy – How exciting hun, do you want me to put your edd as 05/07/07 or wait for confirmation??  

Sallyanne1 – I am so sorry to hear about what is going on with you at the moment. 
Loosing a much loved pet is like loosing a member of your family.
What happened about your dd’s app when she had blood around her mouth?
I am not really called Lilly, it is just a nick name that my family have called me bye since I was a child, I agree it is cute though!

Eire – How are you doing hun? Did you have e/t today?  

Doods28 – Hi, good to see you! How are you and baby Lola?  

Lotusflower – I am so sorry to see what has happened  

Linzi32 – I am with you.......enjoy Christmas to the full hun!  

Murtle!!!!!!! – It is so good to see you back!!!!!!!
I am sorry to see that things are tricky with your brother. I am glad that they managed to tie the not and enjoy the day and it is just like you to be spoiling them! My thoughts are with him, you and your family.
As for the tx, it sounds like a lucky escape you cancelling your tx when you did. Do you still get a free round on the nhs then or not? I hope you fine a clinic that you are comfortable with soon.  

Melandcrispy – Hi and welcome to our happy little hide away!
I think it is down to how you personally feel about whether to go for IUI or IVF. There is no garantes with either so its mostly down to you and the advice of your cons of course!
Again the length of time between cycles is somewhat a personal choice, some clinics insist on a break some do not.
Whatever you decide I wish you the very best of luck  

Girls I am struggling with my diet!!! It is just so frustrating   I have put on 1/2 a pound this week. Any motivational tips?


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

SallyAnne - that's such awful news about your cat...I'm really sorry.

Eire - well done for ET...funny, we would have been the same time!

Lilly - diets are so hard.  Put a picture/motivational note of your goal on the fridge door so that you see it every time you go to eat and just tell yourself that you don't NEED it and then go an make yourself very busy to take your mind off it-re-arrange the furniture or re-pack your clothes in the cupboard.  That sounds like useless information but maybe worth a try! 

Melandcrispy - if it was me, personally, I would go straight to IVF but that's because I've learned from hindsight but, obviously, there is every chance that it could work but if it doesn't then you will be delayed.  I had the same dilemma and I wish I had only done the 2 IUI's.  Good luck, though!

Hi Murtle - sounds like you've had a rough time with it all-hope the new clinic is the one for you.

I had my follow-up consultation today and they can't give any explanation as to why the eggs and the sperm didn't make contact but there were hardly any sperm even on the egg!  So, I will be on a different protocol and doing ICSI in January.

Hi to all and especially Erika


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi there!

Lotus - I'm so sorry for all you've been through. I tried to send a pm to you but don't think you received it as the site crashed when I hit send....   Anway my darlin I just want you to know that you have been and remain in my thoughts.  It's so dissapointing to get so far and not to the end goal.  I hope a break away will do you the world of good and the change in protocol coupled with ICSI will bring you, your longed for dream.  All my 

Lilly - you are funny and make me laugh.  Soz no can do for a new thread until we reach 20 pages these days!!  Am looking forward to seeing your creative Christmas thread tho!!  Lotus' idea of putting something on your fridge is a good one - perhaps a pic of a little cherub??  Eyes on the prize hunny, you want this and I know you can do it    I'm doin ok thanks!! and am stimming now - thank goodness!!

Hi Melandcrispy!  Welcome   So sorry for all the heartache you've been thru on this journey .  I'm glad you found us as it does feel like you're battling away on your own at time and somehow we manage better when we have each other.  My feeling is... move on to IVF.... it's not as bad as you imagine it will be and you have to draw a line somewhere under things and move on....  Loads of      for your next steps of the journey.

Eire - yay   well done you!  Hope you don't get to read this for ages with your feet up and resting!  So pleased you have snugglers on board and hoping with all my heart they bring you your longed for dream.  Eyes on the prize and know you've every chance of success          PS thanks for the luck  

Murtle - hun you've just had the most awful run of things lately and I hope so much that things turn around for you.  Let 2007 be a year for you when everything goes right      You've got to wonder about things happening for a reason don't you... the clinic business... hmmm I'm v pleased you've decided to go to Bristol instead and feel this is going to be a much better road to success hunny.  Loads of  to you and your family.  As for your sister.... tricky... but I don't know how you can get out of it without it causing more stress than saying you'll do it....  Praying for a miracle for you!!!  Ohh and ta for luck too  

Sally - sorry about your beloved kitty.  It's horrible when we can do nothing for them.  They become such a part of the family and it takes ages to get over missing them  

Kitty - so lovely to hear from you!  Hope you're feeling well!!! Thank you!!!!!!!

Tracey - you too hun!!

Hey Jilly - you ok lovely?  It's so hard on us when such a close FFer goes thru so much heartache isn't it   You're such a good friend I know you'll be feeling Erica's loss so much.  It never gets easier to bear this hurt and helpless feeling  

Hi Misky loves!

Linzi - it's great to hear you are sooo positive!  I hope you have a lovely christmas and that 2007 FET brings you very happy news!!!

Thanks all for your good luck vibes.  Think they must be doing the trick as so far so good with the scan today with a good number of follies the right size and more coming on.  I'll know more after the blood tests come in and they look at both pieces of information together.  EC will most likely be in a week's time.  Accu says my pulses are really good - phew!  I can breath easy again.

 to all and most to Erica
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Erica - So sorry to read the news of your scan. Why dos s**t happen to nice people!! Your in our thoughts and sending you loads of love  ! 

Lotus - I am so sorry to read your news. I had a zero fert earlier this year and no answers from the consultant so have an idea of what you are feeling. Thinking of you and sending you loads of love and strength . 

Sally - Here's to a drug free month!! Sorry to hear about your kitty - it is soo hard when our pets pass away! Sending cyber hugs  .

Jilly - What can I say, you seem a bit stuck on the wind thing! Thank you for passing on Erica's news  

Linzi - You are sounding remarkably upbeat. Hope you enjoy your Christmas and Jan/Feb will be here in a flash

Tracey - You sound very ready for Christmas. Hope you are feeling well too. 

Eire - Thanks for your info, I think I am going to ask to go down that road too. Fingers crossed for your 2WW - hope you are still feet up and relaxing!!      

Murtle - You are AMAZING. All that going on in your life and you manage to keep up with everyone on here!     Sounds like a lucky escape on the clinic front - shame that it puts everything back a bit for you. Hope the Bristol is the ticket!!

Melandcrispy - Welcome. I agree with the others - it is individual choice when you move to IVF, but there is no harm in asking. 

Lilly - You are ready to do another list  , you must have a secret formula to doing them really quickly! Your diet - it must be so difficult at this time of year and being winter - you kind of want the heartier foods. Lotus and Holly's idea's are good. Can DH help a bit on the motivation front - perhaps cook dinner a occasionally so you don't have to think about food?? 

Take care lovelies!!  

M x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yet again I need to say  to all of you lovely ladies for your wonderful messages, continuing support & love that you send my way. I do "feel" it & it means so much to me to know that you are there for me   I'm struggling to post in fact I'm struggling to do most things at the moment  as you can appreciate. Special thanks to Jilly for posting everytime I am unable to   you're a good girl really,   but I'd be lost without you.

Just to update you, my scan Monday revealed no heartbeat again    The embryo implanted, the sac & yolk formed but it suddenly stopped developing & no-one knows why. It obviously wasn't meant to be which I can accept but that doesn't make it any easier to deal/cope with. We were told that I will miscarry within the next 4 weeks   I have to go back to the hospital next Thursday & get scanned by the ACU & x-ray departments to see how things are, if they are moving. With it being so close to Christmas  (sorry KJ!) I then get a choice. I can a) leave it to happen naturally over Christmas, b) take tablets to bring it on or c) get booked into hospital the week before Christmas   Not a choice I want to make but one I'll have to.

DF has taken it very hard & watching him is breaking my  He is being so brave, supportive, loving towards me yet his face tells a very different story. We are having to tell people of the pregnancy & miscarriage in one go which is   everyone. We kept the pregnancy   because we wanted to reach the "safe" time. I didn't want to tell work but have had to which really upset me. I'm a very private person & have kept everything that I've done from them. Because I could miscarry at anytime I've had to come clean. 

The hospital explained everything in detail & did as much as they could for us   I have been told about the pain to expect & the things I will loose. I've been told to start wearing a towel now & to get home & go straight to bed when it starts. It all seems particularly cruel as we know it's over & yet still have to wait for the miscarriage. I just pray that my body does it naturally & very very soon. The hospital did say that it hadn't moved from the previous week so they didn't expect me to miscarry in the next week  We need it & we need it now so that we can grieve properly, close the chapter & try to begin to move on. 

Our 1st IVF failed at  last year so we've decided that this really isn't our time of year. We've had a truly awful year that has finished as it started. Our dream seems as far away as ever  & it's very dark where we are now. However, I know that the light will appear at the end of the tunnel soon      & I can't wait for that time. 

Sorry for no personals today, I am thinking of you all & will catch up soon. Must send        to Holly for a cycle that is going really well & will continue to do so & some more      for Julie Angel for next Friday when you get to see Eric, don't worry everything will be fine (& I haven't been wrong yet have I).

Take care all,

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey girls

Ah Holly, you're a darling, thanks for the kind words!  Feeling a lot better now, just going to concentrate on the next try now which is only a few weeks away.  How are the follies coming along

Thanks Jilly and Misky too....it's so good to know that other people have also experienced this.

Erika - you are sounding so strong but I'm sure it must be so hard for you.  Everything does pass even though it must seem like such a fight at the moment but we are all here for you.  

Who went for kinesiology on here, I can't remember?

Hello also to Pri, Tracey, Kitty, Jodi, Eire, Sair, Murtle, Lilly, Linzi, SallyAnne, Candy, Molly... know I'm missing out loads of people and I'm sorry, can't remember now.


----------



## melandcrispy (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Chaps, 

I am keen to get my head around who is on this site and everyone's 'stories' but it may take me a while as I only seem to get a few mins to log on before I'm interrupted  . All I'll say for the moment is congratulations to those that are on their way, and good luck to those that are still at first base. 

Erica, just wanted to send you some hugs. What an utter nightmare. Give yourself time to hunker down and get through this dark time. Hopefully when you come back up for air, life will decide its time to give you something, rather than take it away.


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Some of you may remember me from a year or so ago but hi to all those that don't.  I haven't posted for a long while because we had our internet monitored at my last job (didn't really want fertility friends showing up as one of the websites I spent most of my time on!) but I've changed jobs now and could really do with the support if you don't mind me joining you. 

As you can see from my signature, we've had a horrible year full of dissapointments but we are hoping that 2007 is going to be our year (well, lets hope its everyone on here's year!). 

Also just wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through Erica - no-one should have to go through so much heartache.  My thoughts are with you and your dh.

Also special hi to Holly, **********, Jillypops and Jodi.

Jx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just wanted to pop on as i'll be back here early next year....  

Erika posted to you on the 'friends' thread but here's another     thinking of you babe xxxx

Holly so glad this cycle is going so well.. as the lovely KJ says  eyes on the prize. Been watching you  . Loads of love my friend xxxxx

Murtle great to see you back. Glad the wedding went well.  Bah to the stupid nhs and their funding. Hope you get it sorted soon xx

CR so sorry honey... Life can be so cruel xxxx

Will be back on in the new year.. hoping to start jan/feb.

Good luck to all the newbies and welcome to this wonderful gang of girls... you couldn't be in a better place xxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Thought I should come back here as well.  It's a year or so since my abandoned attampt at IVF but we are getting ready to go again in the New Year.

Many of you I know, but many that I don't as well so I will have to spend some time reading back and finding out what everyone's up to.

Not quite sure yet where our cycle will be though.  We were supposed to be having a go locally on the NHS but are being rather messed around so are considering going privately first if we can fit it in.  As much as anything else we don't really have much confidence in the local clinic and are pretty sure that they won't give me anything to deal with NK cells, which I believe are the most likely reason for my infertility.  We'll see.  One way or another I am determined to be cycling in January/February.

Lots of       to everyone and   for those of you who have had a hard time recently.

I look forward to getting to know you all

love Rachel xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Evening all,

Lotusflower - How are you hun? 
I have used your diet tips and have put a pic of me looking really big holding my god daughter when she was born on my fridge door..........think I need a few more coppies for the cupboard doors to though  

Holly - great news from your scan, it is good to see things working out for you after everything you have been through. 
(shame we cant have a new house yet, can't wait to make a festive list!)

Misky - I get dh to cook for me when ever I can 
How are you?

ERIKA -  to you and your dh.

Melandcrispy - How are you doing? 

JED, Star, and Rachel B - Welcome back you three... good luck for your tx's 

POST MORE GIRLS   
The faster we fill up the pages the faster I can make a festive list for the new thread!


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Evening all

Just wanted to say a quick hi to everyone. Hope you are all well
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824KPGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F39%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">















Linzi
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Don't know whether it's my puta or the site but each time I go to post on here - it crashes then I can't get back on to re-do....  

Jed/Jo - it's lovely to have you back   I have thought of you a lot during the year and in fact was going to pm you to see how you were.  I was hoping that everything had worked out beautifully for you and you had moved on, but I felt v sad to read your profile   I hope with all my heart that 2007 will be much better for you.  Hope Oz and that lovely man of yours is treating you well.

Lotus - it's good to hear you're starting to feel more like you again and I hope given some winter sunshine and a break away from it all, you'll be fighting fit and   to start over with renewed faith and hope!!

Starr - yay  we'll look fwd to having you back here and hope everything is going to go soooo much better for you next time round, after all you've dealt with to overcome it and feel ready is a testament to your strength.   lovely girl!

Rachel - and that goes for you too Mrs!  It's not been easy for you either.  In fact so much *hit has gone on for so many of us it's amazing that we've not all gone completely    ok.... so maybe it's cos we were all a bit   to start with    But seriously, it's a good thing we have each other for support as I'm sure without it there's no way we would have come so far.  Hoping that the clinic issues are sorted so you can jump on all set in January 

Hey Linzi and Melandcrispy!

Hi Eire - hope you're feeling good and resting up!!!

Lilly - thanks loves!  Hope you're feeling good and motivated about your goal    

Jilly hun, you ok?  Hope wrist is back to normal and you're feeling ok?  Looking fwd to hearing how you are soon  

Misky - got those pesky builders sorted loves?

Erica - can't stop thinking of you but don't want to overwhelm you with too many txts, pms etc.  Please know we love you very much 

Little update.  EC will be Monday.  Things have developed more quickly than anticipated which is good, but annoying too in some ways... but EYES on the PRIZE and no negative thinking!

Loads of love to all as ever,
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Morning all!

My word it's getting busy in here! I haven't logged on in two days and so many posts.

Jed, Star and Rachel B welcome back! sending you lots   that 2007 will be your year girls!
Welcome to Melandcrispy and wishing you all the best in the rollercoaster of IVF if that's the decision you make. We're all here to support you and answer your questions if we can.

Holly   with EC on Monday. Those follies must be really growing fast, it's seems very quick from your first scan on Wed to check follies to EC on Monday. Rest up over the weekend!

Misky, I would have a long hard think about going down the blasto route. I had 10 fert eggs and statistics say that it's normal to lose 30% embroys. I lost 80% with the remaining 2 not being of great quality.

Lily, how is the diet going? I started mine yesterday. I have to admit to snacking constantly for the past couple of weeks and blamed the tightness of my clothes on the drugs/swelling of my stomach. Thankfully the swelling has gone down and I'm feeling normal again but the downside is that my clothes are still a little snug. I resorted to bringing carrotts into work yesterday for snacks instead of reaching for the biscuits / chocolate!!! I am loathe to say it but I forgot how tasty they are!!!

Lotus flower , Tracey, Murtle, Jilly,Sallyanne & Linzi - How are you all doing? 

Erika   to you. No amount of words can bring you comfort.  All I can say is that I know what you are going through. I knew my son had died before I gave  birth to him. dh/dp and you are in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.

As for me well after ET on Tuesday I was back in work on Wednesday but have been taking it easy.  I've nothing else to report as all is quiet in my life.

I hope everyone has a great weekend and I'll talk to you all next week. (my test date is Thursday, my 2ww this time is in fact 9 days!!)

Take care everyone!


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello ladies,
I hope you dont mind me butting in like this but I was just wondering if you could help....I have had six DIUI's (three medicated, three not) all BFN's and have an appointment with my consultant in January to see where we go next - I think it will most probably be DIVF.  I was just wondering if there are any more tests and things we would need to have before we start and if so, what would they be?  I have had an HSG and that was all clear but wasnt sure what else we would need.
Hopefully I will be able to join all of you lovely ladies soon  
Thank you in advance 
HellyS
xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey there

Lilly - I'm actually ok, thanks for asking!  Hope that diet is coming along nicely

Hi to Rachel, Jed and Starr!

Holly - thanks, you're sweet.  I have definitely perked up a bit but still a bit down (deep down) but we will see what 2007 brings...it can't possibly be a worse year!  Oooh, all the best for EC on Monday, will be rooting for you on the day!

Helly - good luck with the IVF in the new year.  All I had to have before I could start IVF was a blood test for Rubella, HIV...(don't know what else) and that was it.

Have a nice weekend everybody.


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Ooh, forgot, wanted to ask....for my ICSI in Jan the consultant has said that upping my dose won't make any difference to the number of follicles/eggs, just to change the protocol but I've read on here that slow responders normally have theor doses increased?  I'm confused?


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Just a quickie, just about to leave work, computer at home is not working    so will catch up on Monday

Have a good weekend everybody 

Tracey xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I hope you are all well 

Holly - Good luck for your e/c on Monday 
How are you feeling?

Eire - My diet is going belly up at the moment, how are you doing? 
Good luck with your 2ww (short as it is) 

HellyS - Firstly....Welcome to our thread, please make yourself at home 
This is a little nosey but are you having tx at Newcastle Fertility Center? 
The protocol you describe you have had (6 iui's , 3 natural 3 meds) Sound the same as what I have had there.
If you are there I can say from my personal experience that I did not have to have any extra tests when moving from iui to ivf. I had had HSG and tests for sti's at the start of the IUI's and that was it. 
You mentioned it is most likely divf for you, is that donor egg or sperm? (again nosey i know, we are using donor sperm thats the only reason I ask) Anyway good luck 

Lotusflower - My friend was a slow responder and she tried 3 cycles. The first she took ages to stim and only produced 5 follies with 4 eggs and 0 fert rate. The second she had a higher dose of meds from the start and only produced 2 follies so had to abandon. The third she started on the same dose as the first cycle, took a while to respond, had 4 follies with 4 eggs and is now pg with twins.
Upping meds is not always the right way to go as it can have the opposite effect and lower egg quality. Some times it dose work. I think we just have to trust our cons in the end. 

Tcardy - How are you and the bubs hun? 

*Happy Friday all*​


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Lilly

How many posts do we need befoe we get a new thread?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Diet tips for Lilly

I've been doing really well on my diet so thought I would jot down what I've been doing

1) cut out starchy carbs (bread, rice, pasta and potatoes) in the evening meal. I still have toast for brekie, baked spud for lunch.

2) Drink more fluids

3) stop buying 'diet' food - I found that if I bought 'special' low cal treats I would eat them all in one go!

4) Make a collage for you fridge of all the reasons why you want to lose weight. I made an A4 poster with magazine cut outs of clothes I would like to wear, knee length boots that I have never been able to get over my fat legs until now, exotic holiday locations that I want to go on but don't 'cos I didn't want to bare my skin (and rolls of fat) in public. I didn't put baby pics on it in case it upset me too much at certain times of the month. I find the collage stops me raiding the fridge when I am bored.

5) Do more exercise. I finally plucked up the courage to join the gym. Found a really good personal trainer there who devised lots of different workouts for me and encourage me to go to classes. I now go to aquaerobics, yoga and fitball.

6) Measure yourself - when the weight loss is slow, remeasure yourself and you will be amazed at how many inches you have lost.

Hope that helps


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Maybe I should have posted each tip individually to get us nearer to a new thread


----------



## melandcrispy (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Chaps, just a quicky, 

Rachel B - Hi there, I'm new so you won't remember me. I saw your comment about NK cells and wanted to pick your brains. I have seen two separate clinics, one said I had a high killer cell count and should definately take steroids during pregnancy, the other never even tested it (as far as I am aware) and when I told them what the other clinic has said, they disagreed and said I wouldn't need steroids. 

Very confusing, and I am interested to hear your thoughts!

Have a good weekend everyone!!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.

This is just a quick one - partly to help Lilly get to the new thread!!

Holly -    I wanted to wish you loads and loads of luck for E/C on Monday.  I'm sure it is all going to go swimmingly and that those embies will be back on board in no time at all!  Faith and hope..............Eyes on the prize................     

Erica -      I hope you're looking after yourself (and being well looked after).

Melandcrispy - I really sympathise with your dilemma.  I'm by no means an expert but I really do believe there is a lot in the NK cell (and other immune issues) theories.  Zita West says that she believes Immune problems account for about 40% of unexplained infertility and Dr Beer in America has been at the forefront of much of the work on this and again believes it is a big factor in unexplained infertility.  Unfortunately it is still quite a new area, which not all clinics believe in, and some of the treatments are quite controversial and expensive.  I'm in the same situation as you in a way - I can either have my NHS go, but without any immune treatment, or go to a private clinic that believes in it and have all the necessary additional drugs.  Do you have a choice between clinics?  If so, can you go back to the original one?  One  thing worth doing in the meantime might be getting hold of Dr Beer's book (it's called something like "Is Your Body baby Friendly").  He gives quite a lot of info as well on the different treatments, including steroids, and their potential side effects, which is really useful.  Sorry - that turned into a bit of a ramble!!!!  If you want to chat anymore about it just send me a PM.  Good luck!!!   

Lilly - Good luck with the diet.  I don't have any tips I'm afraid as I have no willpower whatsoever, but I admire you for doing it    

Lotusflower - sounds a bit confusing to me.  I also thought that by upping your dose you would get more follicles/eggs.  Perhaps he thinks that changing the protocol will give them more control over your response??  Hoep you get some answers.

Helly - Hi there.  I think each clinic is slightly different in terms of what tests they want to do before starting IVF.  You will have to do various blood tests - FSH etc, HIV, Hepatitis, Rubella immunity etc - if you haven't already.  But, like you I also had an HSG before IUI and the clinic I was at previously didn't do any other exploratory tests before IVF.

Eire - Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle.  I really hope this is your turn.      

JED - I'm so sorry you have had such a horrid year.  I hope 2007 provides an opportunity to put all that behind you and proves to be your year.    

Starr and Jillypops -  

Okay better go - this was going to be a quick one!!!

Big hellos to all the other girls - Mutrle, Misky, Linzi, Tracey and anyone I've missed

Happy weekend everyone

Rachel xxxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

lilly2k3 said:


> HellyS - Firstly....Welcome to our thread, please make yourself at home
> This is a little nosey but are you having tx at Newcastle Fertility Center?
> The protocol you describe you have had (6 iui's , 3 natural 3 meds) Sound the same as what I have had there.
> If you are there I can say from my personal experience that I did not have to have any extra tests when moving from iui to ivf. I had had HSG and tests for sti's at the start of the IUI's and that was it.
> ...


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle about 20 pages now


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jilly - you sooo make me laugh   all those posts filling up the thread!  Don't worry I won't let on to Candy    Thanks for your wishes babes and hey - you're gonna be right there with me!  Woooohoooo it's almost your time with kick of that close to Xmas it has to be a good sign   Oooh and good luck too for job!!  Is there less wrist action involved in this one  and WELL DONE on your winnings for all your hard work!  Hope you luxuriate at the hotel even if you are going to be using it for practical purposes....!!!  AND I agree - it's amazing how different each clinic is....  

Helly - as the other girls have said - each clinic operate so differently but the things they must do are outlined by the fertility guiding body - HFEA.  Some clinics believe that it's not important to perform too many tests before tx as you find out so much as you go along.  This can be frustrating believe me, but for those that don't have too many problems it saves a lot of time.  Heaps of   for your next steps!!

Rachel - thanks hun!  Looking fwd to seeing a posting from you soon with an update of what route your definitley going down in the New Year  

Thanks Lilly    Hope those tips are doing the trick 

Lotus - hun, not sure what dose you are on but apparently 300iu is the optimum level.  Any more than this and you don't respond any better... Please do pm me if you wanna chat... I feel we've got a bit in common with this....  

Eire - You're right - follies grew incredibly fast... that's a whole nother story and hopefully it's not going to matter a scrap at the end of the day....  Anyway Mrs - hope you're feeling good and     and can't wait to log on to good news at the end of the week hunny Here's some more to be getting on with            

All ok here... feeling a little anxious and hoping I won't stew about things too much during the next 48 hours.  It doesn't get any easier really does it....!

 to you all!
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK HOLLY FOR EC TOMORROW


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Well done Jilly  - Lilly will be so proud of your efforts. All we need to do now is keep Candy distracted. Hopefully she is busy shopping for lots of lovely pressies for the gorgeous baby J. 

Lots going on with you at the moment. Best of luck with the job interview...I'm sure you will bowl them over with your wonderful personality...you must have impressed them the first time round. Well done on your prizes - much deserved. Enjoy the free hospitality and hope the ££ was enough for a good shopping spree.

Your new clinic sounds on the ball. Wishing you heaps of luck with this cycle.    

Pass this   on to the lovely Erica - tell her I'm thinking of her lots.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

WELCOME BACK STARR, JED & RACHEL

Lovely to see you ladies again, although I wish we were all meeting again on the bumps thread.

Looks like 2006 was a tough year for us all. None of our profiles make happy reading 

2007 just *has* to be our year.

Good luck ladies


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to the thread Melandcrispy...is there a story behind your name?.....good advice from Rachel (will be looking into that book myself)... my last clinic considered immune issues but didn't offer any tests (on the grounds that they are very expensive) but did give me steroids to take. It is such a difficult issue when two different experts give you conflicting advice....which one do you believe ina nd trust. I'd stick with the clinic that I felt most comfortable with and took time to listen to my concerns. Best of luck with your treatment  

Welcome to Helly...aka Lilly's twin sister!...the only extra tests I needed before IVF were the usual Hep B & C, HIV, rubella and clamydia. Wishing you heaps of luck for your cycle in the new year


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

20 pages Candy   and how many posts per page now? 

Looks like we have to do at least another 100 posts for Lilly to get her xmas thread.

Forget the xmas shopping, card writing and pressie wrapping girls - get posting!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jilly..............I think............it goes by...........the number of posts...........rather than..........the size of the posts.

Posts amended by ADMIN


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Guys you can have a new festive Christmas thread, I had missed Lilly saying that and just saw murtle asking how many pages, will sort it out in a tick Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jilly, you could never be in trouble with me not after such a fabulous effort to bump up a few pages, Jilly good luck with that 2nd interview, new home this way Cx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78305.0


----------

